
Leaked Microsoft memo reveals high Surface Book return rates - walterbell
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/14/16142490/microsoft-surface-consumer-reports-memo-return-rates
======
shahbaby
It really amazes me how under-rated the surface book is (mainly due to a bad
launch).

Most of the early glitches have been ironed out and now there's honestly
nothing else like it.

What little it lacks in terms of reliability, it makes up for in terms of
versatility.

